# 2009 Versa Oil Consumption, PCV?



## TreeTopFlyer (Jan 7, 2015)

Appreciate anyone's insight. I only have a basic knowledge of car engine principles. Trying to troubleshoot and identify how big of an issue we have on our hands.

At about 65k catalytic converter was replaced after failing, never got a good reason as to why it failed, happened to my wife while I was out of town. Leading up to it failing, my wife had mentioned perceived loss of power, though never had a check engine light. Over the next 7500 miles the car ran fine, but started to consume oil at about 1qt/1000 miles. Recently the check engine light came on. Cylinder misfire code, P0302. I replaced the spark plugs and swapped an ignition coil for good measure. Found a fair amount of soot on the intake manifold and oil on the plug threads. Starting to think I've found where the oil is going and what may have caused the catalytic to fail so early.

Thoughts on possible causes? I've seen the PCV valve mentioned on this board as related to oil consumption, but very little information as to how to replace it.

If I can't fix myself, I am at least hoping to gain some education on what type of costs we are in for before taking it to a shop or dealer.

Cheers!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

PCV valve is near the oil cap on the valve cover (I'm pretty sure it even says "PCV" on the valve cover by its location). You'll have to remove the engine cover to see it. One end is threaded and the other end has a hose with a pinch clamp on it.

I would recommend a compression test and cylinder leakdown test. These would help determine if there is a mechanical issue with the engine, such as worn or poor sealing piston rings or a bad head gasket. If it needs an engine or extensive engine work, many have swapped in the better, Sentra MR20 engine. I haven't done one, but it's supposed to be a very easy swap and used engines can be found for under $1000. Of course, you'll still have fluids and miscellaneous parts plus labor, tax, etc.


----------



## TreeTopFlyer (Jan 7, 2015)

Great thanks. Found the location on of the valve on the parts diagram. I'll check it out and set up a compression test as well.


----------

